# keeping in mind other options



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I am looking at all my options and I like saltwater fish and thinking of getting a 10-20 gallon tank.

-What is the maintenance for a tank?

-What can I put in the tank?

-Filter type?

-How and what should I do to set it up?

- any other things I didn't get you know


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a very difficult question, because most people spend a couple of months reading and doing research before beginning a marine aquarium project. We can't really start from the beginning and provide you with all the information. So instead, let me give you some basics to guide your reading and research.

All marine aquariums should be set up using live rock, aragonite sand, and a protein skimmer as the only method of filtration. Special lighting might be required as well, depending on the live stock you wish to keep. 

This is also highly difficult because of livestock issues. These smaller tanks are best suited for reef environments, but a mini reef is an extremely difficult advanced level project. If you try to only do fish, then you are limited to keeping only 1 or 2 fish in such a small tank, which doesn't justify the costs.

What is your budget for this project?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

no budgets yet...I have a month or 2 to get prepared and learn about what i would be getting into. I have read some of your other posts and seems not too difficult but I beet it is at beginning right? I want to see what it is like with salt water because i want to e a marine biologist. I also love Clown Fish.

-What exactly is a protein skimmer? 

-What is live rock really? Reefs?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Update: I might get a 55 gallon tank instead of a 10-20 if that helps at all?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

pretzelsz said:


> no budgets yet...I have a month or 2 to get prepared and learn about what i would be getting into. I have read some of your other posts and seems not too difficult but I beet it is at beginning right? I want to see what it is like with salt water because i want to e a marine biologist. I also love Clown Fish.
> 
> -What exactly is a protein skimmer?
> 
> -What is live rock really? Reefs?


It is these exact sort of questions that require research. If you think about it, every answer just has another question until you start at the most basic level. 

For example, a protein skimmer is a filtration device that removes organics from the water.
So, your next question is "what are organics?" and "why do they have to be removed?"

Organics are a form of waste that need to be removed to prevent nitrate buildup and carbonate depletion.
So, "what are Nitrates?" and "what are carbonates?"

You see my point here? ;-) You absolutely have to do a few weeks of reading before you start asking questions. This will give you the necessary background to ask relative questions, and to get the clarification you need to be a successful marine aquarist. 

I suggest you do the following:
1) Look at these "build" threads:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/kellsindells-build-19093/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-fowlr-build-21979/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/65-gallon-build-32962/
These are just 3 random threads of various sized marine tanks. Reading these threads will give you a ton of knowledge.

2) Read these articles:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...itted-articles/introduction-salt-water-19051/http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-filtration-101-how-differs-freshwater-31955/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/member-submitted-articles/introduction-salt-water-19051/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...calcium-testing-important-every-marine-33079/

3) Read this book by John Tullock: Your First Marine Aquarium - Google Books

Try not to get discouraged by conflicting information. You do need to realize that there are many ways to approach this hobby. On this forum we believe that less is more. We focus on setting up the tank correctly in the beginning, using the right equipment and buying the right test kits, so that you can spend more time watching your tank and less time hauling around buckets of water. This can be done on a reasonable budget, without going crazy with technology. However, there are some basics that are necessary, and we tend to be bulldogs about making sure you do the basics correct.

Enjoy you reading. Feel free to ask specific questions as necessary.

By the way, live rock is rock that is home to microscopic life and microfauna, such as copepods, amphipods, and other very very small marine life. It also houses all the beneficial bacteria needed to maintain a healthy marine system. Live rock is the primary life support of your tank, and I personally believe that the availability and affordability of live rock is what makes marine aquariums far more successful today than in the 1980's and early 90's.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

How do protein skimmers work? What do I need for them?

Where would i find the lights? How do I time them for the times of day?

What do I need for a QT?

I read everything and working on the book. I love the idea of a saltwater tank really interesting.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

also I think I will want to go with an acrylic tank... one with an internal overflow system already in that can attach to the protein skimmer. In total how much would tank+stand+protein skimmer+anything else cost total and individual prices...Links to online sight would be very much appreciated. I just want to know how much I should save up for.

-Also sand or live rocks first? I have heard different things on that...I bet rocks first

-Links to anything please


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

marineandreef.com/ Reef Aquarium Supply (Aquarium Lighting, Coralife light, Aquarium Light, Power Compact, Compact Fluorescent, Metal Halide Lights, Aquarium Chillers, Aquarium Pumps, Coralife lighting, UV Sterilizer, Reef Aquarium, JBJ Nano Cube, pr
Aquarium Supplies, Pet Supplies and Pond Supplies by That Fish Place - That Pet Place


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

So since I want to make a Live rock aquarium... I know I need a protein skimmer and the air flow current creator(spacing name) What else do i need? I have been watching majority of LAfishguy's videos and they seem very complicated and expensive..What do i need to run the tank...I know how to set up and maintain now but don't exactly know all the equipment(don't have the resources to hire a professionals)


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Would you recommend these skimmers?
Aquarium Systems SeaClone 100 Protein Skimmer Sea Clone 100 Protein Skimmer
EShopps PSK-75 In-Sump Protein Skimmer

What else would i need for them...can i also possibly get links to a tank suitable for them? acrylic or glass and or internal overflow system if needed


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

pretzelsz said:


> What else would i need for them...can i also possibly get links to a tank suitable for them? acrylic or glass and or internal overflow system if needed


I am having a difficult time following this thread. Links to a tank suitable for WHAT?

No, I do not recommend the SeaClone. It is not worth the price. An AquaC Remora would be a better option.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

need for the protein skimmers...would i need an overflow system for it or is it basically in it already like is it the euro style or whatever.... like in lafishguy's videos (the "euro" style)

YouTube - Episode 58, pt1, LIve Rock and Live Sand in the Reef Tank, L

If I need the internal overflow system could I get a link to an acrylic tank WITH the overflow system ready to put together(no drilling)

If I DON'T need the overflow system can i have a link to an acrylic tank(both have to be 55 or less gallons preferably) WITHOUT the overflow system in it.

Overflow system you suggest AquaC Remora Protein Skimmer with Maxijet 1200 Pump and Drain Fitting
Other thing for it AquaC Surface Prefilter Box 

Also could I get a link to good sand,Rocks, salt, and tap filter thing if needed(I would get the tank in about a month maybe more and sand and rock then skimmer if I can go without for a bit.)

also a stand for the tank as well possibly?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

also what power power head should I use?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I found some tanks on craigslist and I want to buy the 30 gallon tanks one... I know I know it will be harder and less fish but I am ok with 1 or 2 fish I'm interested in how it all works. Assuming i get it is there any cheaper proteen skimmers then recommended. I saw in another thread you recommended this Coralife 65 Skimmer Coralife Super Skimmer 65 for a 30 gallon tank. Also how many and what power Power Heads would you recommend. Just want enough info so I can start a build thread and ask q's as i go along(everything would be incredibly spaced out due to my only pay in allowance and might get a job in summer[I'm 14].


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

pretzelsz said:


> I saw in another thread you recommended this Coralife 65 Skimmer Coralife Super Skimmer 65 for a 30 gallon tank.


Yes, this would do the trick. 

As for powerheads, I would use 1 or 2, depending on the reef structure and livestock present.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

any specific GPH? or brand


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

almost forgot..what sort of salt brand should i get? and also it might be a 35 gallon last deal didn't work out...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Most of us use Instant Ocean. There are many good brands on the market, but Instant Ocean is the most widely available and reliable.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

also is this good? SpectraPure MaxPure MPRO 60 do i need one for tap water? seems like alot of money.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

*Last question*

So I am hopefully getting my 55 gallon tank with stand today that I found on craigslist(it'll be at my other house because of my weekends) I am also going to have to sell a few of my beloved airsoft to start it up  Just so I know what should I buy first? after I know this and have the cash I will start a build thread. My guess is Salt, Dry and Live rock, and Live sand(test kits to??? 50 bucks for all the right ones)?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

There is now a 55 gallon tank waiting for me at my house :-D My LFS has salt,rock, and sand...just need some cash to buy them


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright! Lets buy fish!!! 

Ok, i'm kidding. I was getting carried away there for a minute.


----------

